# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Does hair systems damage natural existing hair on the scalp?

## Westonci

Im thinking about getting a tape hair system.

Im a norwood 3, so I still have hair on my scalp. I would have to shave it and apply tape onto my scalp to hold the hair system.

My question for those who have been using a hair systems for a while is does the tape affect the natural underlying hair?

Does it damage or kill the underlying  hair under the tape over time?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I do think that continued use of tape or bonding material will cause damage to the underlying hair if used for long periods of time. I also have seen thinning/ hair loss form clips that were used to apply the hair system.

----------

